# Oh No Ick!?



## Tdawg1978 (Jan 12, 2010)

Did my best to get pics. I think it's ick. and the only fish to have it.




























Also saw little fry. dont not know who mom is.


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

Is that fresh water or saltwater if salt water put your fish in a empty 10 to 20 gallon tank and no coral or anything just treat them for that now if fresh water do the same thing but i've never had a fresh water problem with ick thank god but anyways my mom has a 150gallon saltwater tank and her fish died from ick becuse she did not have them treated for ick she had no spare tank to put them in so tons died only the strong lived sooo good luck


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

if its ick.. a therapeutic way with no medications is to raise the temperature to 85-86 degrees and add aquarium salt. i think 1 tablespoon per 5 gallon. medications is my last resort.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

So hard to tell from the pics, especially on a white fish. Good luck, hope your fish is better soon.


----------



## Tdawg1978 (Jan 12, 2010)

I got stuff taking care of ty


----------

